# Controller upgrades..



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Didnt see anything come up on this...so I thought it needed thread...

Some of us just dont have the budget for a high end electronic controller...

What upgrades can a do-it-your-selfer add to a standard controller to improve control?

Braking pots?

Sensitivity pot?

Bueller?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Get a grip....*

Something new..
No, I haven't tried it.
But since it is a controller thread...

http://etgrip.com/

Scott


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

heh heh...


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Here's a good one for the do-it-yourselfer....

http://howorld.fsmra.com/archives/howto/controllermod/resistor.html


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

add brakes to aurora russkit controllers! cheap 
,,hope this helps they work well,,, and cheap to free
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi guys,found a really cool article and got an idea.i have all these old russkit controllers sitting around so i figured id experiment.all it took was 4 feet of wire ,a t-jet copper p/u shoe and soldering equiptment and a small screw.and now my home controllers have brakes.the russkits should be the screw together type though. i used a piece of t-jet shoe as the contact ,the slot was used as the screw hole and then a small v bent in the end to contact the wiper,the wiper should make contact with the brake wire just after the wiper lifts fom the resistor but just before the trigger stop makes contact with the handle,reson for mounting it lower and opposite side was not to be close to contacting anywhere near the resistor.you do need to solder the red brake wire to the back side of the t-jet shoe.I used 14 ga wire but im sure you could prob go a little smaller ,anyhow ,it was tested and works very well.Im not sure if i posted this in the right place but if not ,feel free to move it to the proper location.heres a scanned picture of the non resistor side of the controller with the brake wire and contact hooked up.and the article that was written up. hope this is of use ,its cheap and fun.go to my gallery to check out the controller.http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/b...143_control.htm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by 2.8powerranger : 01-04-2007 at 01:15 PM. Reason: couldnt load pic 
[Edit]


> [Reply]
> 2.8powerranger
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to 2.8powerranger
> ...


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

sorry i dont think the link to the article works anymore but you can check it out in my gallery.
matt

Brakes on Stock Artin 1/43 controllers 
... So-called dynamic braking in a slot car enables the reverse current generated by ... the controller handle for the additional wire that we will add for the ...homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/brakes_artin_143_control.htm - 44k - Cached 

punch in[ Brakes on Stock Artin 1/43 controllers] into yahoo search and it will come up,,,great article!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Those are good...

I allready have a three wire parma eco 25 for running SS storm on 18v

I dont expect to get the performance or range of an electronic...

I like the controller....but I'd like to be able to adjust the basics on the fly...

I'm not used to hard braking yet...so I'm looking to add a brake choke to cut down on the "dead stop... then squirt off the turn" moves I'm allready classic for......  

I'd also like to be able to adjust the over all power down sometimes....and possibly add a full throttle bypass relay...

Here some of the parts I'm looking at...

http://www.professormotor.com/cgi-bin/shop/search.cgi?cat=7

In fact...now That I notice the prices on the platinums...I might just get one...


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Those PM controlloers are sweeeet. Great price for a very good overall product. They take a little playing with to get the feel for them, but you won't modify a resistor controller to perform anywhere near as good, at least no with adjustable resistance. Worth mentioning in this thread is when you run a parallel resistor in a controller, when switched to the combination you start to lose the linear response of the stock resistor. If you build for more than 10 or so ohms up or down, the controller starts to feel like an on-off switch in the middle.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Yeah...I'm hip...and I get to save on wasted solder and burnt finger tips... :freak:


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*professor motor controllers*

i have two, and i dont get much use out of them. they just dont work well for me. 1) i have a negative polarity track, so i only get to use them at friends tracks 2) even at friends tracks they dont perfrom as well as other controllers i have for fray cars, JLTO, XTs and tjets. 

i bought them on ebay for about $50. one is basic, no adjustments and the other has the larger knob and those little knurled silver knobs for people with tiny fingers.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I got a PM 2050 dual polarity a year or two ago for myself for Xmas.

Love it!!!!!!!!!!

Tho I see that on the PM site it is temporarily discontinued.  


Mike


----------

